# Stratosphere 2



## Stam2000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Did anyone get one? I got one for my wife as her droid 4 sucks. But it's there any support coming?

Sent from my Synergized Verizon GS3


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think a lot will be done to it. If it has the same problems as the first one had, then I think everyone will give up.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> I don't think a lot will be done to it. If it has the same problems as the first one had, then I think everyone will give up.


Ya I would agree, completely let down with the first one. Maybe this one might get more love than first one, but doubt it.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

My curiosity would be, could the ICS from the II be used to improve the strat


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

caveman90 said:


> My curiosity would be, could the ICS from the II be used to improve the strat


I would think maybe, but knowing our luck most likely no. the radios and/or RIL might be different.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Knowing Samsung/Verizon, the RIL will be completely different. In short, the Stratosphere 2 is quite irrelevant to the first one.

EDIT: To the OP, is there any chance you'd be willing to sell that Droid 4 for cheap?


----------

